# My Fellow Rabbits...



## Baron

I am pleased to report, I have finally conquered this world. Yes, I have these human in my paws. There is nothing holding us back you can now dominate the human world using my simple strategy that I have in these steps;


Groom yourself and when doing so make cute honking noises.
Demand more treats, do so by running around the human's feet in semicircles. Trip them, if possible, they love crashing into things.
While the human creature is dormant in its nest. Run across them several times to get them up. If they fail to rise, body slams work wonders. Once they are awake see step 1.
Without real cause or warning, dart about the room knocking over potentially breakable objects. If something does break, see step 1.
When strangers enter the world, demand their loyalty in the form of treats (step 2) and grooming but reject them should they try to pick you up.

Once you have domesticated the humans, they will be your loyal minions. They will drop everything to see to your needs.


----------



## Akzholedent

Pippi here: this is absolutely perfect! I've been trying to get my humans to give me more treats for ages, but I think your way might work! My humans are stubborn..


----------



## MiniLopMad

Cloud here: Hahaha yes!! I have tried training my humans, but nothing seems to work. I have decided that I am not declaring my love for them enough - so I've begun spraying them. It works really good!! They pay attention right away!


----------



## Buns4Life_Cinder

Cinder here: These steps really do work! Ever since I got my human I've been training her! I especially like rule #2 because when she trips she always comes and kisses the heck out of me to make sure I'm OK! #3 has always worked with me because she always ends up getting up and running around doing binki's with me! My human is now my minion!&#128522;&#128007;


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight

Missy here: my human is a work in progress. She always tries to take me outside to play because she knows I _adore_ running outside! What's up with that? Then, hours later when it's time to go back home. I don't wanna! Instead I go all bunny ninja on her. Then I proceed to doing #1 and nudging her leg all cute and cuddly.


----------



## SassyGirl

what ways does anybody suggest to get a bunny to know you that has not had a lot of contact with people


----------



## Akzholedent

Lots of patience. Try sitting still with the rabbit while the rabbit is in its pen (if it's an xpen), or in an enclosed room. Just sit there, and let the rabbit investigate you. Don't put a lot of pressure on making the rabbit do what you want. You are working on the rabbit's terms. I'm sure someone else has better experience. Try making a post in the General Rabbit forum, or the Behavior forum.


----------



## rabbitgirl54

baby here and we have gotten our human minions to bow before me by running in circles around their feet and now they give us more treats and more walkies outdoors we get 3 walkies instead of just 2 yes!!

lovingly- baby and stormy :runningrabbit:


----------



## RavenousDragon

Whiskey: I cannot get my human to give me ANY treats! Or pellets. My human says I'm on a 'diet' and that I am 'fat' but I didn't see anything wrong with the way it was before! How can I get my human to give me treats again?

Brandy: Ha! The human just loves me more. I still get treats. Stupid Whiskey.


----------



## Akzholedent

Pippi: Whiskey, you just need to try harder. Stand on your back feet, and look like a prairie dog, or lay down like the Sphinx in Egypt. My hoomins fall for it EVERY time. Or the Dead Bunny Flop! The hoomin will be so happy to see that you're alive, they'll be sure to give you a good treat! 

How weird is this.. They also like it when they hear me snore.. I can tell you, I definitely don't like it when they do! 

Butterscotch: The hoomins also give me treats when I do something "naughty." Digging isn't naughty!! They try to distract me with treats, but he he... I go back to digging as soon as they leave!!! 

Ellie: *grunt* That's because you *are* rotten.. Making all of us bunnies look lime misbehaving long eared critters. 

Butterscotch: That's because you're a suck-up! 

Ellie: I am not! 

Pippi: Only a suck-up lets a hoomin hold her and pet her for hours... And GROOMS the hoomin.. Are you really even a rabbit?! No respectable rabbit lets a hoomin hold it for that long! 

Ellie: Ugh, Pippi, get back into your towel burrito.


----------



## rabbitgirl54

stormy: i think mom loves me most!!

baby: does not!!

stormy: does too.. meh meh meh meh meh 

baby: then why do i get more treats!

stormy: because i cant have those treats!!

mom: laughs at bunnys!


----------



## Chloe1111

Flopsy here: I believe we should rise up against hoomins and demand that they give us pettings. Raise you right ear and pledge the bunny pledge!


----------



## RavenousDragon

Brandy: I can't raise my right here. That's my floppy one!!! Not that I need to do so. I OWN my hoomans. They give me EVERYTHING I want.


----------



## CyrusTheSavage

I am the savage therefore both of my ears are raised WE WILL RISE


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

Night of The Lepus my brothers and sisters! It will be pettings and Craisins every day!


----------



## Akzholedent

Pippi: Raise my right ear?! I'm a lop, dude... I don't raise my ears unless the hoomin sticks them up for me. 

Ellie: Haha.... you can't lift your ears? How weird... 

Butterscotch: Yeah. I have helicopter ears, and I can still raise mine up. You're just making excuses, Pippi. 

Pippi: .... don't make me bite you again... 

Butterscotch: By the way, @Whiterabbitrage, can we add pineapple to that list? I love pineapple.

Ellie: Oh Yeah! Me too!!

Pippi: You two are so uncivilized... Pineapple is nasty. 

B&E: More for us!!!!! 

Butterscotch: and bananas... Man, I love a good banana... *drools*


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

Pineapple, banana yes! And strawberries! Yes!!


----------



## RavenousDragon

Brandy: You pleabians still eating fruits and veggies. I EAT SPAM. 

Whiskey: So what. You eat canned pig off of dad's plate. Freak.


----------



## Akzholedent

Pippi: Brandy! I'm so JEALOUS! I keep trying to get a bite of ham sandwich and popsicles, but the hoomins laugh at me, and hold it out of my reach! I even climb on the couch and on their faces, but they still don't give in... :-(

Butterscotch: Spoiled living room rabbit...

Pippi: Me? Spoiled? No. I'm the Master of the hoomins! Ellie still LICKS them!

Ellie: Well... it's because I'm nice... and those hoomins don't know how to groom themselves. I can't let them go out in public without thrm being clean and having my fur all over their clothes. The world will know that those hoomins belong to rabbits. ^_^

Butterscotch: Nah, she really is a bit of a suck up... As for the food list, I do want to demand the hoomins remove those weird wood pellets from my house. They don't taste good.

E&P: .... You're not supposed to eat them, nitwit.

Butterscotch: But... I keep getting fooled! They look like those delicious food pellets! 

Ellie: no they don't. They're bigger than the food pellets...

Pippi: and they don't even SMELL the same. I think that helicopter ear is screwing with your sense of smell, man.


----------



## Lucky_2017

Lucky: I try to get on the couch but all my owner does is say no. They say its because I poop on it too much. &#129323;


----------

